# Milking Again



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Almost 17 years to the day I am milking again. Not quite the same, 57 less cows, going from pipeline to portable, barn cleaner to bedded pack and hand cleaning, but enjoyable to say the least. Have a guy taking the cream for making butter. Wife and I are going to play around with making butter and cheese and she is looking forward to trying raw milk as well.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We quit 18 years ago this coming Sunday, and I haven't missed it once! Congratulations to you and yours though, you are a rare breed as most never touch a milker again when the last cow leaves.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> Almost 17 years to the day I am milking again.


Are trying to push production, by milking 3x or 4x? :lol: 

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Is that the same barn as you milked in?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> We quit 18 years ago this coming Sunday, and I haven't missed it once! Congratulations to you and yours though, you are a rare breed as most never touch a milker again when the last cow leaves.


Thank you, I have always missed the milking and working animals but not the stress of no money and dealing with labor. I did relief milking for a couple of years after leasing the cows out and it was great to see other barns and their setup but they weren't my cows and it made me realize how good I did have it as some of the farms were labor intensive and I thought I was behind the times a bit. Ever since I quit have always wondered how I should have done things different and still be doing it. doing this should ease those thoughts.



r82230 said:


> Are trying to push production, by milking 3x or 4x? :lol:
> 
> Larry


lol Maybe are you buying the extra? Only milking once a day to limit production. As the wife keeps reminding me it's a hobby.



PaMike said:


> Is that the same barn as you milked in?


It is the same barn. The only improvement that was made while I was gone is the stalls where they are milked used to be stanchions and renter tore them out and put in new stalls. They are a nice improvement.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I love my milk but I have no intention ever of dairying even for subsistence. I will gladly pay $5 a gallon if I have to.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a gutter cleaner in there?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Is there a gutter cleaner in there?


I wish. Maybe someday. I keep looking and seems 99% of them are traveling in the wrong direction. If I continue to do this, ideas and modifications will happen slowly. We are only doing this from Oct - April/May.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> I love my milk but I have no intention ever of dairying even for subsistence. I will gladly pay $5 a gallon if I have to.


You have to really enjoy it to even think about attempting it and if you think we're doing it to save any money that will never happen. For only 3 cows managed to get an udder that would make any dairyman curse and one that makes on glad to be milking.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Couple more pics. Finally refurbished our "milk cooler" with a new seal.

Averaging 4-5 gallons milking once a day with 2 cows that freshened in May and had calves on them all summer. Our 3rd one just freshened Nov. 6 and will keep calf on her while milking once a day.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you homogenize the milk? I was expecting an inch or two of cream on those jars of milk (maybe that's the cream and my vision/memory is going bad ).

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Do you homogenize the milk? I was expecting an inch or two of cream on those jars of milk (maybe that's the cream and my vision/memory is going bad ).
> 
> Larry


That's cream in those containers. Let it rise overnight in metal bucket and remove cream with ladle. If collecting milk we fill containers the night we milk. Much easier than previous method of half gallon mason jar and spooning off. Our best in half gallon mason jar was 2 cups cream.


----------

